# Locust Wood Bowl Turning



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

Just finished this last nite.I sort of enjoyed turning this one.I made some cuts that I have never done before.Hope you like;Mack


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice bowl with some good looking coloration.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Well done!:thumbsup:

Pretty wood, nicely turned.

p


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice looking bowl! Locust is one of my favorites to turn, just have to watch the thorns.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a piece here that is hard as a rock and heavy
kinda looking foward to turning it
nice bowl BTW


----------

